# Hello everyone



## MalanTina (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to this forum and already finding some great information here! We started motorhoming about 4 yrs ago and have spent most of our travels france germany etc, we had a dethleffs 'A' class and at christmas just gone we sold the kids and bought a lowline dethleffs globebus and have used over the water a couple of times this year (fitted in around the fantastic shift systems we are subjected to!! nhs...)and it works for us! The reason for the downsize was to in our opinion be more versatile when reaching the point of 'i need a drink and sleep now'!! Best move we ever made! And we intend do do far more short uk breaks. Anyway hope to share as much info as we take from yourselves here! so hi everybody!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 12, 2008)

hi and welcome i hope you enjoy


----------



## wildman (Jun 12, 2008)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi MalanTina,
                 welcome aboard!!!!    Jim


----------



## lenny (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome,Malantina, you'll love this site ,I'm sure


----------

